# Whats your J(a) perm



## ilikecubing (Mar 19, 2011)

really in need of a good alg for this PLL,just wanted to know which is the most common one.


----------



## Julian (Mar 19, 2011)

I use the 4th for speedsolving, and both the 1st and the 4th for BLD.


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 19, 2011)

the one that looks like a J? or like an L?

for L i put the solved part on front:
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'

for the J i put the solved pieces on the left and do (its a t-perm with the last four moves first):
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
If you need one for one-handed that works really well (hold it the same way):
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


----------



## maggot (Mar 19, 2011)

for L perm i use 
R' U2 R U R' U' z R' U R' D R U' or L' U' L F L F' etc. . lefty J or R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U', just depends on how i see it and if im too lazy to AUF

for J, i exclusively use R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 19, 2011)

L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 19, 2011)

L' U R' z' R2 U R' U' R2 U R'
This is faster than my sexy J (0.95 best compared to 0.98), but in general is much faster.


----------



## cuber93 (Mar 19, 2011)

I use the first one, but I find it easier to for the last 3 moves to be R L U' instead of L R U'.


----------



## wontolla (Mar 19, 2011)

Darn, nobody uses my Ja: L' U' L F (L' U' L U) L F' L2 U L U


----------



## bluedasher (Mar 19, 2011)

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' = J(b) Perm

R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' = J(a) Perm


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 19, 2011)

L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'
There are others !?


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

bluedasher said:


> R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


 ...


Title said:


> Whats your J(a) perm



mine's R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L'


----------



## Meisen (Mar 19, 2011)

I use the first, but I'm wondering if the fourth might be better  I didn't like any of the others, except the one in a prior post; L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 19, 2011)

F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 (x2)

The third and sixth alg in the poll are the same btw.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 19, 2011)

cannon4747 said:


> the one that looks like a J? or like an L?
> 
> for L i put the solved part on front:
> R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'
> ...


 

thanks for the OH perm.  (im working on OH for Dallas)


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 19, 2011)

Sarah's one for big cubes, R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L' for 3x3 (Erik style).


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Mar 19, 2011)

L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 19, 2011)

F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 (x2)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 19, 2011)

R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2' L


----------



## cubingpwnage (Mar 19, 2011)

x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2

FLOWS SO NICE :3


----------



## mr6768 (Mar 19, 2011)

This one is nice and fast .
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 19, 2011)

I use two:

the first one is the R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L'

the second one is one that hasn't been listed yet U' L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 (U D)

I would prefer the first one but it really depends on the angle I get in the solve. The second one is really finger tricky though.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 19, 2011)

Mine isn't on the wiki. I guess I took my J(b) and performed it backwards, liked it and kept it.

R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L ---> (y2) L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R


----------



## Lid (Mar 19, 2011)

I use the inverse of the first one.

L' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R (U)


----------



## Wronskopp (Mar 19, 2011)

I dont know if somebody else posted this one it is the j(a) from erik : R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U'
 standart j (b) I think : R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U')


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 19, 2011)

I use this one
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 19, 2011)

(F R U') (R2' U' R U) (R U R' U' F' U') (R' U R)


----------



## ivanradanov (Mar 19, 2011)

This- L' U' L F (L' U' L U) L F' L2 U L U 

and it's actually faster than my Jb.


----------



## theace (Mar 19, 2011)

wontolla said:


> Darn, nobody uses my Ja: L' U' L F (L' U' L U) L F' L2 U L U


 
I do =3


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2011)

z x' R U' D' R2 D R D' R2 U R' D


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 19, 2011)

miniGOINGS said:


> (F R U') (R2' U' R U) (R U R' U' F' U') (R' U R)


 
You mean F R U' R2' U' R U R U R' F' U' R' U R


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Mar 19, 2011)

I use (x) U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U D.
with a cool finger-trick I can do it sub 0.6.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 19, 2011)

R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L U'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 19, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> You mean F R U' R2' U' R U R U R' F' U' R' U R


 
Ahh, thanks. I was wondering why it didn't add up to be 15 moves.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 19, 2011)

Mvcuber12 said:


> I use (x) U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U D.
> with a cool finger-trick I can do it sub 0.6.


 
That should be a z rotation at the start.

x' U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 or L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' for me, depends on the angle.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 20, 2011)

Mvcuber12 said:


> I use (x) U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U D.
> with a cool finger-trick *I can do it sub 0.6*.


 
I was about to object, but then I realized you have a sub 10 official average.

OT: I use the first one.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 20, 2011)

1.

its kinda nice for OH too


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 20, 2011)

x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 x2.
Funfunfun. Sela persuaded me long ago.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 20, 2011)

Pyjam said:


> L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'
> There are others !?


This thread encouraged me to try new things. I reversed and transposed this alg in RUD and I got this one :
(z) D R' U' R D' R (R U R' U') R2 U
I start with the thumb on L of FLD, then I regrip before (R U R' U') : thumb down.
I like it a lot !


----------

